# Optimal 55 Gal Fish Setup and Fish Suggestions?



## drmreed (Nov 8, 2007)

I am trying to create a nice "fish only" tank for my two boys with the capacity to move to coral and inverts in the future and I would like to do it right once. Money is not an issue in this matter. I am open to purchasing whatever will create a stable system for the future.

What is planned right now. I have a 55 gal bowfront that is drilled and has a 1.5 inch overflow going into a sump that is 30x12x16(about 20 working gallons). The hood for the tank has two PC 96 watt lights but I can upgrade to MH if needed. I can buy a larger tank if that would be the best solution.

If a 55 gal bowfroint is acceptable, then my reading points to having in the display a 1.5 inch of live sand, 50 plus pounds of LR and two Tunze 1025 for flow. In the sump, the overflow would be split to go 75% into a Euroreef 100 skimmer and 25% to a refrigium at the other end of the sump with LR rubble and microalgae. The sump return will be in the middle with an Eheim 1262 moving about 700 gph back into the tank and a UV sterilizer. I can buy wahtever makes since. 

May I thank you in advance for your kind consideration and advice regarding the optimal setup and a mix of fish for the tank. I understand the needed time to cycle the tank and slowly introduce the fish.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

If I may suggest a Tang? I love them(one of my most favorite fish  ) A small Regal Blue Tang will be nice for a while in a 55, or better yet a Yellow tang 8) Tho of course these are some of the last fish that would be placed in the tank


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

FOR THIS MARVELOUS SET UP I SUGGEST THE NEXT FISHES: PIJAMA WRASSE, FIREFISH, CLOWN FISH (AMPHIAPRION OCELLARIS) DART FISH AND LOTS OF LIVE ROCK WITH CAVES AND OVERHANGS. YOU MIGHT ALSO ADD CLEANER SHRIMPS, TURBO SNAILS, SERPENT STARS AND RED LEGGED HERMIT CRABS. I DO NOT RECCOMEND THE TANG, IT IS VERY SHY AND NERVOUS , IT GETS CRYOPTOCARION DISEASE VERY EASYLY AND IT FRIGHTENS VERY MUCH. IF YOU HEAR MY ADVICE, I CAN ASSURE YOU WILL BE DELIGHTED.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to second Jesus's reply. I'd stick with small interesting fish over larger fishes. Especially with corals in a 55g. Larger fish tend to knock them over. Instead of just limiting the cardinals to pajamas, even though I think they look great with that yellow/white/black/red eye, any cardinals would be great. Buy them in a group of about 5. I especially like Bangaii cardinals. Then think about some interesting gobies/blennies, or jawfishes. Firefish are in these families and come in great colors. If money is no object might I suggest a blue spot jawfish? An excellent addition to a smaller tank and easy to spot. The setup seems like a great start but I would definitely add either 2x 150w halide or 1 250w. If you have the room 1 250w in a Lumenarc or Lumenbrite reflector will really light up the tank. Think 12-14K for your halide and true actinic lighting for the fluorescent supplemental lighting.


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

CAFERACERMIKE, I DEFINITELY AGREE WITH YOU. SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I would do a clown fish and a regal tang as in finding nemo


----------

